# Tb500



## mondtster (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with it? Dosing, effects,etc.


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 29, 2012)

I was reading about this, and might pick some up soon. Supposedly you run it first 4-5 weeks @ 4mg/wk splint into to injections. Then 4mg a month split into two injections.


----------



## mondtster (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks....everyone seems to be around the same dosage which is why at first had me confused but I guess it depends on the person.


----------

